# Gaggia Ident request



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

Talking (virtually) to someone who is selling a Gaggia Classic. They bought it in Jan 2011 and the following info is on the sticker on the machine

Robecco s/N - Milano

Type: SIN 035

No TW901035131588 35/2010

MADE IN EU

Can anyone tell me if this is a good model to get please.

TIA


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes.

I believe it was manufactured in 2010 so i guess it wont have the larger solenoid which is meant to be preferential, but then it would have to be older than that one to have it.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Hi
> 
> Talking (virtually) to someone who is selling a Gaggia Classic. They bought it in Jan 2011 and the following info is on the sticker on the machine
> 
> ...


Safe to say that only the "made in Italy" models will have the larger solenoid, also they will have brass fittings that were replaced with cheaper cast steel. Don't think I have seen a EU or Romanian with the "better" spec?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I found one on ebay and managed to win it. £117 for the following









It is a Gaggia Classic with Rancilo Wand, Mota tamper & Naked Portafilter also came with a Blind Filter.

Just waiting for it to arrive now...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Well it arrived and I am having a few problems as detailed here, would appreciate if any Gaggia owners could look at the youtube video's at the end of the thread and let me know if my flow rate seems OK - TIA


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I have left a reply on your "Hello from Bexleyheath" post


----------

